# Future Metro App?



## anseld1986 (Jun 19, 2012)

So, Photosmith has become a pretty awesome app for the iPad - what do you think are the odds of Adobe putting out a similar barebones keywording/rating/flagging/deleting Metro App for Windows 8? (Being that Photosmith is a 3-man shop, they don't sound like they are planning to expand beyond iOS anytime soon). I'm thinking of something with some of the Library Module's functionality that I could use to 'triage' my photos in the field (or on the couch while watching TV), that would then sync up with the desktop version of Lightroom, where I would do all of my processor-intensive or color-calibrated editing. (I posted this as an Idea in adobe's Feature Request forums, so hopefully I'm not the only one that wants something like this!) Especially with the new Microsoft Surface tablets, I think this is something that could gain some serious traction if Adobe put out an integrated solution! - Doug


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 19, 2012)

Apparently Lightroom itself can run on the Surface.


----------



## anseld1986 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, they actually demoed it on the Surface for Windows 8 Pro during their big reveal the other day. But it's not very touch friendly at this point (having used it on a large touch monitor, I wasn't happy and can only imagine that it would go downhill on a smaller 10.6" screen) , and it can only run in Desktop Mode in Windows 8 - if you get anything running Windows RT (ie Surface for Windows RT), Desktop Mode is apparently rather limited (I believe it's only available for IE10, Office and Explorer), so I don't believe that Lightroom would run on that version - it would have to be a Metro App. I guess I'm just hoping for something like Photosmith that has a simple, yet very touch-friendly interface for the basic 'triaging' of my photos.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2012)

I can't see Adobe doing it anytime soon, although Revel may go that way one day.


----------

